# wheel



## ATLAS 2556 (Oct 29, 2006)

Here is a spinning wheel i made from northen pine,,lacquer finnish,,tom : 
gramma clock and plate holder,,,,,,all northern pine


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I'm looking foward to seeing them but you will need to upload 1st. .
Just edit your post and hit the Go Advanced button. then the Manage Attachments button below,select the ones you want to upload and the server will do the rest. 


Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom 
Got your Note, don't give up try it one more time.
But read the link b/4 you try it. 

http://www.routerforums.com/help.php
""""" How Attachments Work """"
Bj _


----------

